# Please Make a Daily Call Soon



## jwillie44 (Oct 1, 2003)

I recently had HDTVs and DirecTV with two TIVO HR10-250s installed in my RV. One in the living room, the other in the bedroom. I love the HDTV that I'm now seeing. My local stations are New York City. 

My wife and I are tumbleweeds, rarely spending more than a week or two in the same location before wanting to see what's over the next hill. The TIVOs are mounted on little shock absorbers and we power them down when we move to eliminate any physical shaking of the systems while we are cruising down the road.

A few days after having the system installed I started getting "Please Make A Daily Call Soon" messages on both TIVOs. I'm up to 115 days without a call so far. Considering that the only phone I own is a cell phone, I don't ever intend to have the TIVO call home. Is there a way to stop getting these messages? It gets real boring to delete them every day.

And a related question might be, "What bad thing will happen if I never have it call home?"

Thanks for your thoughts.

John


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Ignore them 

My friend's R10 is over 250 days worth of messages. DTV sends all programming information over the satellite so don't worry about that.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

If you go to tivo undergound and look for the zipper you can install fake call which will eliminate this message. I ignore the message on my sd tivo but it was just too much of a pain on the HR10-250.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

i just passed 700 days last week without a phone home call, no bad things to report. i just delete the message every night.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Dssturbo1 said:


> i just passed 700 days last week without a phone home call, no bad things to report. i just delete the message every night.


 Rookie. My HR10-250 is at 245 days. It would be more if the drive hadn't died last year. My GXCEBOT is at 1,392 days without a phone call.

-Robert


----------



## dbix1 (Mar 4, 2004)

757 and counting on my R10, about 400 on my Hr10-250 

-- "But it won't work if you don't have it hooked up to a phone line!" 
-- "Umm, ok man. Whatever you say. Just send the signal to start my service."


----------



## sisterzero (Dec 10, 2003)

dbix1 said:


> 757 and counting on my R10, about 400 on my Hr10-250
> 
> -- "But it won't work if you don't have it hooked up to a phone line!"
> -- "Umm, ok man. Whatever you say. Just send the signal to start my service."


Shocking everyone...what if I WANT the most recent software on my HR10? I got a used one a month ago with 3.1.5 and would prefer 6.3b as I record many episodes of the same series and want them displayed in folders in Now Playing. It's connected and making calls regularly. Do I have to call D* and specifically ask. Arggg.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

sisterzero said:


> Shocking everyone...what if I WANT the most recent software on my HR10? I got a used one a month ago with 3.1.5 and would prefer 6.3b as I record many episodes of the same series and want them displayed in folders in Now Playing. It's connected and making calls regularly. Do I have to call D* and specifically ask. Arggg.


You're plugged in and *not* getting the update? Hmm. Many of us have ours unplugged so we won't get the update. Crikey. I bet if I plug mine in, I'd get the updated immediately. lol Grass is always greener


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

I wanted folders so I made daily calls over 2 days. Then everyone started in about the FOX audio dropouts and I quickly unplugged it. If it wasn't for that I'd be over 830 days without a daily call on my replacement HDTivo. I've had an HDTivo since they were being shipped in May 04, and there has been maybe 7 total days it has been plugged in, both main units. 

My bedroom HDTivo is another story. That's my test environment. 

So to answer your question, yes you do not have to have it plugged in all the time.


----------



## jwillie44 (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks for all your replies. I guess I'll just keep on keeping on.
...John


----------



## slickwattz (Mar 13, 2004)

I just got myself an HR10-250 on ebay as well and I'd really like to get the folders in "now playing." 

Any other way to get this besides making a daily call?

what happens if I make the daily call? is there a reason not to? i have a fone line, but wanted to hear from folks on the forum before i did it.

Secondly, does TIVO start charging me via my directv bill, because I never signed up with tivo for this receiver.


----------



## majones (Sep 6, 2001)

If you plug your HR10-250 into the phone network, it will give it the OK to install either 6.3a or 6.3b. If it installs 6.3a, the 'b' version would come eventually. Either of these would give you the folders and speed increase you desire, but some have had problems with them (others have not).

You can install 6.3b yourself if you don't mind removing the HR10-250's hard drive and putting it into a PC using Instacake. See http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake_display.cfm

Also, you'll need to activate the receiver with Directv.


----------



## slickwattz (Mar 13, 2004)

thanks! my receiver has been activated.

with everyone saying how long they haven't been connected, is there any reason why i wouldnt want to have it make a call?


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

slickwattz said:


> thanks! my receiver has been activated.
> 
> with everyone saying how long they haven't been connected, is there any reason why i wouldnt want to have it make a call?


In case D* sends down new software that screws up recording or playback issues.


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

mx6bfast said:


> In case D* sends down new software that screws up recording or playback issues.


Isn't that the truth mine has been off for about 45 days because of the software updates and I get a message every day


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dont forget to delete messages semi regularly or your machine will lock up eventually. No there is no batch process sorry


----------



## brad639 (Mar 11, 2005)

YES,

MAKE SURE AND DELETE THEM,

I had major lockup and slow down problems when I was out of pocket on phones for a while, After 250+ messages I tried to get into the folder and would freeze up each time, then the Lockups and slow downs became VERY persistent after that...


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

Is there a way to clear and delete everything without having to make a phone call? I have a similar issue to the OP. Do they caller ID the incoming call from my box to make sure the phone number is a match to the account? I am currently getting my HD locals from LA, but when last I called(and disconnected my phone line) they said I should get Reno. I was unsure if Reno is in MPEG2 or 4, so I didn't risk it. Last night though, one of my HR10s all of a sudden decided that the Tivo service was no longer active. I rebooted and it seems ok, but as luck has it, the NP list is empty so I thought I would C&D, but I wanted to get some info first, if anyone has some. I hope I was clear enough.

Thanks


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

rlj5242 said:


> Rookie. My HR10-250 is at 245 days. It would be more if the drive hadn't died last year. My GXCEBOT is at 1,392 days without a phone call.
> 
> -Robert


If Tivo doesn't resolve all of the 6.3 issues, I just might beat that (no phone line for me until every single horror story is 6 months old, at least).

Are you sure it wasn't the 245 messages that killed your HDD?


----------



## Francorosso (Feb 8, 2002)

Two of my TiVo's aren't hooked up to a phone line, but I never bother to delete the please make a daily call messages. Is there a way to delete them all at once or do I have to go through them one by one. I think I know the answer, but.....

Frank


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

Francorosso said:


> Two of my TiVo's aren't hooked up to a phone line, but I never bother to delete the please make a daily call messages. Is there a way to delete them all at once or do I have to go through them one by one. I think I know the answer, but.....
> 
> Frank


B


----------

